

Pixolu - Find what you imagine - jwilliams
http://www.pixolu.de/#

======
okeumeni
I’m not sure whether it is image loading or image search that is making the
whole pretty slow. It challenges the user’s patience. The relevancy is pretty
good, the design great. You’ve got to cache those images if it is image
loading the problem; if it is the search the problem you must go back to your
drawing board because image search should not be that heavy.

------
dc2k08
i've been looking for something like this

